# Cleiton Sebastiao do we want him?



## fugazy11 (Apr 28, 2004)

Well if you ask me, hes 25, and if he is around when we make our 2nd round pick, i want this guy. Hes 6'11-7ft, with a wingspan that reaches 9'4. Yao Mings is only 9'7. Hes built like a rock, and plays hard D. Give him the summer with Aguirre and he'll be our low post bruiser in the paint. Was wondering if anyone else had opinions on him n if whether or not we should take him, if he falls to us.


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

If he's around at that pick I would take him. Just on what I've heard what people have said about him...


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

ive heard people say hes the next nene, wouldnt wanna pass him up twice NOW WOULD WE?


----------



## fugazy11 (Apr 28, 2004)

well we didnt pass up nene, we did draft him but we traded him for frank williams n mcdyess i believe or something along the lines of that.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

He's already 25 I doubt he's as atheltic as Nene.


I'd rather grab a 2 like Sato or Ukic


----------



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

Anyone want to tell me more about this Cleiton Sebastiao? NEver heard of him before.


----------



## fugazy11 (Apr 28, 2004)

Heres wat ESPN Insider had to say about him..

 You can not copy Insider and paste it on our forums. You can put the article in your own words and give us a link to the orginal one.


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

Wow...I'm interested to say the least. Forget Dampier, If we can get this guy and groom him, along with Sweetney he'd be great for the Knicks !


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

I'd like to see what he'd do to Jason Collins.


----------



## fugazy11 (Apr 28, 2004)

I think its very possible for him to fall to us in the second round due to his age, and his inexperiece, and hopefully isiah will do the right thing.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

here is a less optomistic report

Strengths: Offensively he shows a nice hook shot that he is capable of making 5-8 feet from the basket … Shows soft touch from mid-range … Understands how to and uses the glass to convert shots … Coachable prospect with a solid work ethic … Defensively he possesses an enforcer like attitude as he doesn’t back down from contact … Plays the game with great intensity and aggression … Solid rebounder despite not being explosive thanks to his adept ability to use his body … Strong player who has spent a considerable amount of time in the weight room … Post footwork has greatly improved since last year … Not a bad runner of the court … Hands are decent and ever improving … Comfortable facing the basket … Size allows him to take up space and clog the lane … Relishes the opportunity to do the dirty work … 

Weaknesses: Will not be a big shot blocker on the NBA level due to his average leaping ability … Could stand to improve his conditioning as he can look a bit winded at times … Despite being 25 he doesn’t have a great deal of high level experience and has not dominated the competition he has faced … Double teams trouble him as he fails to recognize them … Not much of a passer … Weight has gone through periods of fluctuation throughout his career … Is a rhythm player who struggles with confidence when his shots aren’t falling … Ball handling ability is undeveloped … Fundamentally he has yet to master the nuances of the game … Sebastião’s age will make some teams nervous due to his lack of great long term potential … Poor free throw shooter who to his credit has improved at it ...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

He's 25 and a mid to late 2nd round pick. Why would anyone want him? Get a guard or a wing player, those guys have better shots to stick in the league than 2nd round big men. This guy was a 25 y/o JUCO player for goodness sake. He didn't even put up great numbers.

I hope the Knicks don't do something so stupid.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

there is also a pic of him working out....Shaq makes him look like a peanut


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

If he's all those things in the first report he won't stay in the second round.

However that is just one insiders view from looking at the guy in the gym, not on the court.


----------



## fugazy11 (Apr 28, 2004)

yea hopefully he gets invited to the chicago pre-draft minicamps and then we can see how he performs against competition.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

He doesn't sound good, as in skilled, but he does sound like big mo'fo role playing enforcer, and we could certainly use that. Any player from the second round who sticks around a few years is a good pick. Our history with second rounders is a tale of woe (and I'm not even talking about Shandon and Eisley).


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

i want sato. the only problem is i see him improving his stock ALOT in chicago.


----------



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

Sato would be nice and I really like him, but if he is gone I think Sebastiao would do alright. He sounds like a decent player and 2nd rounders aren't locks anyway. RIcky Paulding is someone I would like too. BTW, what the heck happened to Darius Rice? I heard that his stock really dropped because of poor pre=draft camps. I think we could take a chance on Rice too, if only for his shooting ability.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

People caught wind that he was the Black Version of Jason Kapono, and he seems to have a poor work ethic.

Darius Rice is not the answer, neither is overated paulding.

Sato is good, but we need a big man, once again, we need picks in this draft badly. 

The second round is full of goodness.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> but we need a big man


speaking of,whatrever happened to Chris Marcus??


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!The second round is full of goodness.



I truly hope so. We need some young studs that can run and jump. Hopefully one of these young guns that the Knicks hope to grab would be at least 6'11". We need length in the middle, and an attletic 2 guard to come off the bench.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truth</b>!
> 
> 
> speaking of,whatrever happened to Chris Marcus??


I heard that Denver is going to bring him back to their summer league again to give him one more shot. I hope he can overcome those foot injuries.


----------



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

I wanted the Knicks to take achance on Chris Marcus last year. He has potential but his career was been derailed by injuries. 

The second round is filled with players with potential, but it usually seems like that before every draft. Many of these players are going to be overhyped for their potential and turn out to be nothings or crap players like Anderson (still pissed at him). Some players do turn out well, but those are still few compared to how many are suppose to be good. Hopefully the Knicks can get a good player.


----------

